# Cult of the Warmason by C. L. Werner



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library - Cult of the Warmason (eBook)

*Cult of the Warmason*

*A Warhammer 40,000 novel*
On the shrine world of Lubentina, one of the holiest planets of the Imperium, dedicated to a hero from the Age of Heresy, civil unrest and rumours of sinister, four-armed monsters spur the Sisters of Battle into action against numberless foes.
*
READ IT BECAUSE*
The Sisters of Battle of the Adepta Sororitas are thrown into action as a devastating alien threat brings warfare to one of the holiest worlds of the Imperium.

*THE STORY*
In a galaxy teeming with alien aggressors, nothing unites the Imperium more than the worship of the immortal God-Emperor. Without the shining light of his divinity, travel through the stars would not be possible, and humanity would be swallowed by darkness. The shrineworld of Vadok attracts billions of pilgrims who visit to reaffirm their faith, and catch a glimpse of the sacred relic held in its great cathedral. But the reach of man’s enemies is long, and when civil unrest breaks out, and rumours of four-armed monsters abound, the Adepta Sororitas tasked with defending the world must face the fight of their lives. For they are few, but their enemies are numberless.

Written by C L Werner




----------------------------------------
Ive just finished this novel, and it was pretty good. If you were a fan of his first 40k novel The Siege of Castellax, you will find much to like here. Good characters and setup, both the sisters and the genestealer cult both getting plenty of coverage to flesh them out. The genestealers mainly represented by their magus struggling with his human side, which makes him an eminent character. 

Though I think Peter Fehevari's Genestealer Cult novel had a far more flavorful and characterdriven view of the cult with multiple interesting creatures on their side. Vs just one here.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Since noone else seems to have read it yet. Heres a teaser bit:



Theres an unadvertised third faction involved in Cult of the Warmason.


Its the surviving warband of Iron Warriors from Castellax, and clearly why C.L. Werner took up this particular story. I am interested to see what happens to them in the future, its good to have other 40K Iron Warriors beside Honsou. 

Though I think their inclusion is what which took away from fully charactherizing the genestealer cultists aside from their magus. The warband of chaos marines dominating the story when they are present.


----------

